

Private journal OhLife (YC S10) is shutting down - virtuabhi
https://ohlife.com/shutdown

======
billzhuang
feel so sad to hear that
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8345881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8345881)

